# Apache water pump



## bromleyxphil (May 4, 2010)

Hi 
Slight problem with my 09 Apache 634U in the plumbing. Delicate matter this ... When the wife nips to the loo in the night she has a little flush which can then leave the water pump running. I then have to get up and run a tap to stop it. Can marital harmony be easily restored? 
Phil


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2011)

Quite easy Phil - get the wife to run the tap while she is up!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

napoleon said:


> Quite easy Phil - get the wife to run the tap while she is up!


I quite agree with Napoleon Phil. :lol:

However, is it a pressure system, or a micro switch system? If the former, there may be a little wheeled adjuster which allows to adjust the pressure setting, somewhere close to the pump/tank.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Phil

Jock is correct, though I doubt if it will be a little wheel.

Poor lad has a Hymer . . . . . 'nuff said!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

If you can tell us the make, and preferably the model number of your pump, someone will know where the pressure adjuster is and what it looks like.

(If you don't find it yourself that is, while looking for the info label! :wink: )

Dave


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Poor lad has a Hymer . . . . . 'nuff said!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yes Dave, and with a quality micro switch system, that requires very little attention thanks . :thumbleft: :lol:

The pressure system in our Caravan, needed adjusting (via a little knurled wheel), every blooming time we ventured out in it. 

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Forgive my ignorance  ....but does that mean some toilet flushes are run from the main fresh water delivery system ?

In our previous caravans and current MH, I've only ever seen the type that have their own flush tank, which would not activate the fresh water tap/shower pump. 


Ken.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Blizzard said:


> Forgive my ignorance  ....but does that mean some toilet flushes are run from the main fresh water delivery system ?
> 
> Ken.


Yes...

Also for bromley, If like our Autotrail you have a "Sureflo" pump I think there is a small screw slot adjustment that you can turn to change the pressure slightly.. I seem to re-call having to do this a few years ago. Maybe someone with more knowledge will confirm.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Correct. Although I wouldn't fiddle myself...get your dealer to do it next time it's in.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Rosbotham said:


> Correct. Although I wouldn't fiddle myself...get your dealer to do it next time it's in.


Sorry Ros. For once I disagree. :lol: :lol:

It can be such a fiddly job, where a tiny adjustment makes all the difference, that the dealer might set it up perfectly only for it to play up again after a couple of days of use.

You won't bust it by tweaking the adjuster a bit at a time, and after spending ages fixing my friend's caravan system every time he came back from holiday, I would suggest you have a go yourself.

His adjuster had obviously "had it" so in the end he bought a separate automatic pressure switch, which works perfectly and cost a lot less than a new pump.

Hope this helps

Dave.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Phil*,

Is your pressure switch >>one of these<< , with a little knurled wheeled adjuster. :wink: :wink: :wink: , or is your pump >>one of these<<, with an adjustable integral pressure switch, as mentioned above?

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Until it is fixed try a lateral thinking fix:-

I have given this tip so many times it is getting boring :lol: ...get a trigger spray , fill it with water and some nice smelly stuff ...set it at a jet and use it to spray the bowl clean...it is very efficient without adding hardly anything to the contents of the cassette, so less trips to empty it .....much more efficient than the normal flush.


Mike


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Rosbotham said:
> 
> 
> > Correct. Although I wouldn't fiddle myself...get your dealer to do it next time it's in.
> ...


We can agree to differ Dave, but I think you've just explained why I opted not to fiddle. Your mate's adjuster was continually adjusted by an amateur (sorry) trying to get it right, and ended up nackered (technical term). From what I could see of the adjuster, it looked to me to be designed for set once/forget rather than ongoing adjustment.

I just came at it from the standpoint of there being a nack to it, and given the van was in for service anyway, no incremental cost of getting someone who's got a clue what they're doing to do it. I suppose if the van wasn't due in for a while I'd think differently. Incidentally it's also in a position where being a contortionist helps on my van.

Paul


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Rosbotham said:


> Your mate's adjuster was continually adjusted by an amateur (sorry)
> Paul


Errrmmmm . . . "_Gifted_" amateur please Paul! :lol: :lol: :lol:

For the benefit of all (including me :wink: ) can you explain how gently twiddling the adjuster is likely to knacker it?

I'm quite happy to stand corrected, but I can't see how it could bust it when the most it was moved at a time was about one eighth of a turn . . . as per the instructions for adjusting it. 8O

Dave


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> His adjuster had obviously "had it"...


Sort of flagged it for me :wink:

I guess I'm overly cautious. It's a tiny screw and I was influenced from my old "hands on" electronics days. Many circuit boards have potentiometers/variable resistors that are adusted with similar small screwdrivers. However breath nearby and the damned things gave up the ghost. Totally different from these which are a mechanical adjuster, of course, but makes me wary of fiddling with such things especially when you can't get a clear view of what you're doing. As I say, I was more coming at it from the standpoint that someone who'd done this before was about to be doing work on the van, so why play myself...


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Paul

Yep. What you say makes a load of sense, but I'm sure (_well, nearly sure - they bring out modifications all the time_ :? ) it's a mechanical adjuster. Just a spring tensioning screw in fact.

My friend uses a mobile fitter, and it would have been a £30 call out each time, plus the charge for whatever time he took doing the job . . . hence the tender loving care from the _gifted _amateur. :wink: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

You should have charged him a pint so you could be a _gifted_ professional... :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Rosbotham said:


> You should have charged him a pint so you could be a _gifted_ professional... :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: @ Paul


----------



## bromleyxphil (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for all of your input folks ( Jock its the second type ) It will be weekend before I can crawl in and have a go to sort it out.
Phil
Mike what a great idea - you may have mentioned it but unfortunately I haven't been listening.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

bromleyxphil said:


> Mike what a great idea - you may have mentioned it but unfortunately I haven't been listening.


It's one we use all the time, so as not to deplete our fresh water tank unnecessarily. We use one of >>these<< now, (having had inferior ones fail us), with either a premix solution of Thetford pink, or Zoflora disinfectant..........where flushing isn't needed.

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------

